# American Models Engines and DCC



## Nighthawk 96 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello, nubie here. Am thinking about modeling in S Scale and using DCC (NCE)
I find that SHS has dcc engines, but American Models has nothing to say about dcc. 
Has anyone used American Models engines on a dcc layout?

I assume that you would have to add a decoder to a dc engine. 

Anyone out there have any experiance with this?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nighthawk, Welcome to the forum! I run S scale, but have never tried the DCC or any other control system---I'm content with the old school stuff. A place you may want to try is this site: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/frm/f/2721001123 
There are very nice people there, and some are more into modernization than I am. Best wishes on it, and hope to see you back here again!


----------

